# I'm Learning Blindfold



## TudMun (May 7, 2009)

Hi

Brian Yu is teaching me blindfold cubing. So far, he has only taught me the T permutation.

What are the other algorithms I have to learn?


----------



## peterbat (May 7, 2009)

I like the Y-perm without the F-sandwich for corners.

(Look up Y-perm on the wiki, and take off the F at the beginning and the F' at the end)


----------



## byu (May 7, 2009)

Hi TudMun, it's Brian. You'll need T-Perm, Y-Perm without F and F', and R-Perm. You can find all of them at 

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/PLL

Hope it helps!


----------



## deadalnix (May 8, 2009)

I suppose it"s pochmann method.

To do it optimaly, you can user T, J, Js for edges.
Rs for parity fix and Y for corners.

Anyway, a good way to solve corners are explained by Benjamin sintes here :
http://www.francocube.com/phpBB2/topic1639.html

It's in french, but theyre is pretty pictures and list of the cases. It's really helpful and use only 3 algs including 2 ba&sed on PLL Y.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 9, 2009)

peterbat said:


> I like the Y-perm without the F-sandwich for corners.
> 
> (Look up Y-perm on the wiki, and take off the F at the beginning and the F' at the end)



I don't understand the point of removing the F and F'...
It's not harder to set up to URF


----------



## JLarsen (May 9, 2009)

I use both. Say you were shooting to LUF. The set up is F2 to RDF, and F to UFR. It's pointless to shoot to UFR in this case, because the F's between setup, alg, and set down cancel, and you are just wasting moves.


----------



## TudMun (May 14, 2009)

Brian's now teaching me to solve simple scrambles with just a few displaced edges by using the T permutation (not blindfolded). Let me give you a very easy example:

Scramble: F2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 F2

I'm having some difficulty with this...

Is this the best way to learn blindfold?


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (May 14, 2009)

I personally still prefer the 3OP method described at cubefreak.net. It is so easy for me to remember just 3 hex digits for all the edge orientations. Setting up for U perms is not too bad. Starting cycles from a new position is not too bad. (I still have trouble with Classic and M2 Pochmann, "breaking into a new cycle".)

_EDIT: Oh, I finally read and understood "breaking into a new cycle"! It's not as awkward as I thought. Now I am getting closer to big cube BLD._


----------



## byu (May 14, 2009)

Hey TudMun, it's Brian:

Using your scramble, we look at UR (up-right). It's Yellow-Red, if you're using White Top and Red Front. That belongs to DF, correct?

So, we need to bring the DF piece to UL, so we use the setup move:

D' L2

Now we do T-Permutation and undo setup with:

L2 D

Next the UR piece goes to UL, so we do a T-Permutation.


----------



## blah (May 15, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I personally still prefer the 3OP method described at cubefreak.net. It is so easy for me to remember just 3 hex digits for all the edge orientations. Setting up for U perms is not too bad. Starting cycles from a new position is not too bad. (I still have trouble with Classic and M2 Pochmann, "breaking into a new cycle".)
> 
> _EDIT: Oh, I finally read and understood "breaking into a new cycle"! It's not as awkward as I thought. Now I am getting closer to big cube BLD._



You can start from a new position for new cycles on big cubes as well. In fact, this saves a lot of moves on big cubes.


----------



## Ellis (May 15, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> peterbat said:
> 
> 
> > I like the Y-perm without the F-sandwich for corners.
> ...



I disagree with it not being harder. I think it's much easier to shoot to DFR because it is out of the U slice. The maximum number of moves to set up to DFR is two, plus there's the obvious advantage of cutting 2 moves off for every corner alg. I'm pretty sure UFL, UBR, FRU, RFU (and maybe more) will take an extra setup. And if you do any of those in 2 moves, it's because of the cancellation that you normally wouldn't even need to bother with if you were shooting to a D corner.


----------



## spdcbr (May 15, 2009)

Welcome back byu, finally thursday.

EDIT: I've turned into a rebel while you were gone.


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 25, 2009)

Learn 3 OP


----------

